# Onkyo 606 Bi Amping with BP8s



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

I know my new Onkyo 606 can bi amp speakers. I have a pair of Definitive BP8Bs that only have one set of speaker posts. Is it possible to still bi amp these speakers thereby giving them more watts? I know in a usual setup you are suppose to have a pair of speaker terminals but is it possible with one set without damaging the speakers? Would it then provide 180 watts to each speaker instead of just 90w?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there, 

Since your BP8s only have one pair of binding posts per speaker, you won't be able to bi-amp them easily. You'd have to take them apart and separate the crossovers inside. I wouldn't advise doing this, and even if you did, I doubt you'd see much (if any) improvement.

Sorry...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Otto :yes:

Your speakers are rated for a maximum 200 watts ... so I think is safe to feed them 200 to 250 watts (just don't play them to loud :bigsmile and you'll be okay.

It won't be the same as bi-amping ... but you got the idea :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If speakers are not designed to be bi-amped then to try to make them bi-ampable is not a good idea. As Otto said, you would need to change the crossover and other things and it will not improve the sound at all. Bi-amping rarely makes a difference and involves allot more equipment to do it right. Its not just powering the speaker with two separate amps.


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

ok, thanks for the advice


----------

